# 20th Annual Southern Maryland Amish 100 on September 19th



## mdaugherty (Mar 8, 2008)

Chopticon High School
25390 Colton Point Rd., Clements, MD 20624
Saturday September 19, 2009

Four rides to accommodate all skill levels!
37.5 miles for 375years, 2 Metric Centuries - 62 miles each, English Century - 100 miles

Celebrate Maryland’s 375th by riding 37.5 miles! YOU CAN DO IT! Each year, hundreds of cyclists enjoy the quiet rural charm of St. Mary’s and Charles County. Steeped in history and culture, the Amish area of Southern Maryland is laced with quiet country roads made for cycling. Pass farms being worked today, as they were 200 years ago. You may get to pass an Amish buggy on the shoulder, watch for road apples! Take time to stop at local stores, roadside stands, or the farmer’s market to sample the produce, baked goods and crafts of the Amish communities. Visit the archaeological exhibits at the Potomac River Museum near St. Cement’s Island and the experience the history of the early settlers. We will be providing you with well stocked rest stops featuring healthy snacks, cue sheets, well marked routes, SAG vehicles. Donations this year are going to support the Three Notch Trail - a trail dedicated to the pedestrian and bicycle community.
At the end of the ride have a refreshing shower then stay and enjoy a FREE picnic lunch of burger hot dogs, chips, sodas, and fruit all prepared especially for you by PAX Velo. We offer a 100% Cotton T- Shirt register early to ensure you get one!
Ride Day Registration is from 7 a.m. - 9 a.m, CASH or CHECK only, and the route opens at 7:00 a.m. You can register and ride. There will not be a mass start. 
All 100 milers must begin the ride No Later Than 8:30 a.m.
We look forward to seeing you there!!
Helmets, ANSI or SNELL approved, are required for all riders!


Visit www.paxvelo.com for details or more information or contact [email protected].
On-Line Registration available on http://www.bikereg.com/ or http://www.active.com/active/.


----------



## mdaugherty (Mar 8, 2008)

Moving back up to top of forum. Thanks for reading and considerations.


----------

